# Is this sick?



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Once in a while, as my fish grow, I'll say something like "Wow, that rainbowfish is getting beefy, it would make a nice snack!", or "That yellow labid. is getting nice and fat, I might have it for an appetizer." I mostly do this to annoy my kids. So I got to wondering....does anyone eat their fish?


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

never said nothing like that about fish, fish are sacred in this home... but my daughter adores cats...me, not so much... every time she shows me a picture of a little fluffy kitten asking me how Cuuuuuuute it is, i tell her "mmmmm... that would taste delicious with a little katsup"...  I know, I know... cat lovers you may yell at me now :lol:

but on the eating fish deal... my buddy told me his uncle cooked up one of his pacu that outgrew his tank. i didn't ask how it tasted though


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My husband tells his friends to be sure and bring their crackers (implying my fish would be a good topping).

My niece's boyfriend cooked his catfish when it got too big...he said it didn't taste very good.

It does feel a little sick to me though, LOL.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Never thought of eating them but i have thought about making a very small fishing pole with thread and tiny hook to see what kind of fight they got in them. :lol:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

The dechlorinator that most of us use make fish not edible for human consumption. Prime, Amquel, and all of the others except Chloram X I think could possibly poison you.

No, I've never eaten a tank raised fish. Never been big enough or in enough quantity to make worth the while. Just seems a bit creepy to me. If I had a pond though, that is a whole different story. For some reason that makes it all better.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I ate tank raised Pacu once... it was horrible...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, there is quite the debate about farmed fish versus wild in the taste department. Trout raised in a tiny pond tasting differant than a river/stream caught one. I taste a differance, as do most I've talked to. But it's a subjective thing. I would imagine the same arguement would present here. An aquarium fish would have more fat than a wild caught fish, which would have more muscle content. Or it could be that pacu are just icky. :lol:


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow! Those replies made me chuckle. It still amazes me what kind of things you can learn on a site like this! I never really thought people eat them, but I guess I asked.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

When reading the side of a particular fish medicine I noticed a peculiar passage that read "Warning not for use on fish intended for human consumption". I figured that fish farmers wouldn't use tropical fish medicines in such small bottles and up until now I didn't think anyone would consider eating their own fish.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

If you do a search on this site there was a thread about this a year or so ago and it went on for quite a while, some interesting discussion came up.

One individual even used some nice seasoning, lemon etc with their large wet pet that had passed, bbq'd I think. Apparently, pretty good.

I couldn't do it unless it was survival though (eat my own fish). I'll happily eat some fish and chips whilst admiring my fish swimming about, but they're in a different league to the greasy battered cod that's sat in front of me .


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Just the other day Hubby made a comment on how the texas cichlid was getting to be fillet sized...  
I wouldn't because of the chemicals my fish have been exposed to (amquel, & copper) and I don't think they'd taste good anyway...but in a desperate survival type situation I might eat them or at least I might feed them to the dog...


----------

